# The intercept



## Flatlander (Jul 28, 2004)

Jeet Kune Do translates to "The Art of the Intercepting Fist".  Now obviously, one could intercept the attack with many other types of weapon.  In order for your intercepting tools to be useful, they need to be practiced often.  On a daily basis, I work the eye jab, elbow strikes, and oblique kick.  I work others, but these are the intercepts I work daily.  What about the rest of you JKD people?  Which intercepting techniques do you favour, and why?  How regularly do you work them?


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jul 28, 2004)

well, i don't practice JKD, but every now and then when my instructor's away i show up for the JKD class at my gym. I've noticed, being a rather progressive art, that many JKD tecniques are similar to muay thai, just more complicated. . .so, that is the context in which I'll reply. I like to do jab kicks. They're fast, damn effective, keep your opponent at striking distance, and set up perfect for a round kick. But, i have to admit, MT isn't really an intercepting art. However, there are some PFS forms i do with my partner that incorporate avoidance techs with intercepting techs. Works on the "three punch basis," which, as I understand it, estimates that your opponent wis like to throw three punches first: jab, cross, left hook. . .so there are a couple techs i do that help to intercept those combos. . .doubt i'd ever use them in real life, though. Cheers! flatlander.

AJ


----------



## James Kovacich (Jul 28, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Jeet Kune Do translates to "The Art of the Intercepting Fist".  Now obviously, one could intercept the attack with many other types of weapon.  In order for your intercepting tools to be useful, they need to be practiced often.  On a daily basis, I work the eye jab, elbow strikes, and oblique kick.  I work others, but these are the intercepts I work daily.  What about the rest of you JKD people?  Which intercepting techniques do you favour, and why?  How regularly do you work them?



Heres me with my students doing some basic interception techniques.
On the right, the 2nd picture from the top, my daughter is doing a "typical intercepting fist."

http://www.scientific-streetfighting.com/academypics.html


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 28, 2004)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> <snip>I've noticed, being a rather progressive art, that many JKD tecniques are similar to muay thai, just more complicated. MT isn't really an intercepting art. However, there are some PFS forms i do with my partner that incorporate avoidance techs with intercepting techs. Works on the "three punch basis," which, as I understand it, estimates that your opponent wis like to throw three punches first: jab, cross, left hook. . .so there are a couple techs i do that help to intercept those combos. . .doubt i'd ever use them in real life, though. Cheers! flatlander.
> 
> AJ


This brings to mind a few questions.

How do you find the JKD techniques more complicated?

You say Muay Thai isn't an intercepting art.  One of the techniques I regularly train is the Muay Thai elbow smash to incoming punch.  Intercept!

In the last sentence you reference other intercepting moves you do to counter this combo - what are they?


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 28, 2004)

akja said:
			
		

> Heres me with my students doing some basic interception techniques.
> On the right, the 2nd picture from the top, my daughter is doing a "typical intercepting fist."
> 
> http://www.scientific-streetfighting.com/academypics.html


Great pics, AKJA, thanks for the link.:asian:


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jul 29, 2004)

akja said:
			
		

> Heres me with my students doing some basic interception techniques.
> On the right, the 2nd picture from the top, my daughter is doing a "typical intercepting fist."
> 
> http://www.scientific-streetfighting.com/academypics.html


Dang thats a big dude. Would hate to run into him in a dark alley. Looks like he has about a 3 foot reach advantage on you lol.


----------



## James Kovacich (Jul 29, 2004)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> Dang thats a big dude. Would hate to run into him in a dark alley. Looks like he has about a 3 foot reach advantage on you lol.



Big is right. Given my daughter is short but I'm 5'7" and he's just about a foot taller than me and he's only 18 years old! 

He'll be playing football in the fall on the same team my nephew has been playing on for the last 3 years. So now my nephew has a training partner to help him get back in shape. My nephew in a year is graduating with a sports physiology type of degree and he may run a group for me in Southern Ca.


----------



## James Kovacich (Jul 29, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Great pics, AKJA, thanks for the link.:asian:



You're welcome! I'm adding more over the next few weeks.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jul 29, 2004)

Flatlander,I do the same ones you do,but I also do a lot of:tan-punch,pac punch,pac lop punch..ect ect...I also try to work in trapping as often as possible


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 29, 2004)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> Flatlander,I do the same ones you do,but I also do a lot of:tan-punch,pac punch,pac lop punch..ect ect...I also try to work in trapping as often as possible


Do your Pak - punches come off as more of a backfist?  Working in the trap is a really good idea.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jul 29, 2004)

Yes they do,or sometimes i go with the shuto to the throat,or throat grab,if I don't have to respond to my oponents reaction of other strikes,it also depends on wether I am going outside or inside.I prefere going outside,but it doesn't always work out that way.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 29, 2004)

I used to tend toward the inside on everything, keep the centerline open and pound in, straight through.  My modern arnis footwork is bringing me more to the outside now, which I'm noticing is superior for off balancing and takedowns, as well as setting up for locking.  I'm becoming less strikey and more grabby as time goes on.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jul 29, 2004)

I have always leaned more to the outside,mainly is because I am such a terrible grappler.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 30, 2004)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> I have always leaned more to the outside,mainly is because I am such a terrible grappler.


Sort of a move outside, strike (kick) to create a bit of distance, then come back in, look for an opening kind of tactic?  If that's what you mean, I refer to this as 'guerrilla' style. (I made that term up).  That's generally the way I tend as well.  I'm tall and slender, but fast, and feel more comfortable in that range.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jul 30, 2004)

Actually I prefere to get to the outside and stay close as long as I can keep delivering strikes,keeps tall guys like you off balance.


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 2, 2004)

Stright up "in the pocket" is the way I was trained by Felix Macias. It works for me because I am 5'7" and arms are not that long. 

The Maciases "version" probably the best to come out of the Oakland lineage.


----------



## achilles (Aug 5, 2004)

The stop hit is one of the most versatile tactics in my opinion, as well as one of the most damaging.  While many use the stop hit at the beginning of an engagement, I personally like to attack, retreat to open up the distance, bating my opponent to counter, and then shut him down with an attack on preparation.  A lot of fighters want to immediately "settle the score" by counter attacking shortly after you hit them.  With this strategy (hit, run then stop hit), they will offer themselves up as targets for the stop hit; running in to whatever you are throwing at them and paying dearly for their impatience.


----------

